
Finding Consulting Work - acmisiti
Most of the work our consulting company gets is from referrals. I am wondering how other consulting companies find work? Any websites&#x2F;apps, cold emailing, etc?
======
JSeymourATL
> how other consulting companies find work?

Many firms will have a Senior Partner that serves in Rain Maker capacity.

Get clarity around who your ideal target client is. Find a way to connect with
them. Networking/Direct Sales/Marketing, etc..

Alan Weiss offers good ideas on building a consulting business. Don't let the
cheesy sounding title fool you >
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/260218.Million_Dollar_Co...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/260218.Million_Dollar_Consulting)

